# New Mexico Mule Deer



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Im going to New Mexico on a Mule Deer hunt in about a week. Ive never hunted Mule Deer or New Mexico does anybody have any pointers? I think were hunting unit 32 cant remember.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't help you but a friend and brother just got back from Co about 10miles north of NM and killed one elk. Saw more game then they ever have and had a great time. Good luck and be safe


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

spook jr said:


> Im going to New Mexico on a Mule Deer hunt in about a week. Ive never hunted Mule Deer or New Mexico does anybody have any pointers? I think were hunting unit 32 cant remember.


I don't know about MN but in Colorado the bucks were still together and patterns were still predictable, Don't push them out and you will do good. Good luck!!!


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

I have hunted unit 34 in NM the last two years for Mule deer and last year for Elk. Your best bet is to get some good maps of the unit and try to sit on some water.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks guys i dont know if there as dry as us but if they are im hunting water for sure.


----------

